
How to Apply for a Job You’re Overqualified For - devy
https://hbr.org/2017/10/how-to-apply-for-a-job-youre-overqualified-for
======
convolvatron
my advice is dont unless you really cant avoid it. its very difficult to keep
up any kind enthusiasm.

but the article makes some really good points, being as honest about the
situation as you can being paramount

